# How to take the partition out of an Ifor Williams trailer?



## starsky (16 October 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to take the partitions out of an Ifor?  As far as I can see it is just the middle post that needs to be removed as everything else comes with it?  At the top of the post their is a clip catch which is easy enough to undo, but the bottom of the post disappears under the rubber matting and I can't see if it's easy to dismantle or not?  Anyone know what lurks under the matting?
Thanks!


----------



## CBFan (16 October 2009)

if its one of the old ones - a 505 or 510 then you lift the pannels from the middle pole and then take the pole out - top first.


----------



## Barneykins (16 October 2009)

Nothing lurks under the mat.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You should lift off the front half of partition, then the rear half. Then when you take the top clip off - you simply angle the bar and it slides out. Simples  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as skippydo would say.


----------



## starsky (16 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Nothing lurks under the mat.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]   I meant as in another clip  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  So if I remove the top clip and angle the pole it just lifts out?  No more clips or anything to undo under the mats?


----------



## monkeybum13 (16 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 So if I remove the top clip and angle the pole it just lifts out?  No more clips or anything to undo under the mats? 

[/ QUOTE ]

that should work


----------



## starsky (16 October 2009)

Great thanks.


----------



## Barneykins (16 October 2009)

I meant as in another clip  

lol


----------



## lucie1984 (16 October 2009)

I wonder why you are removing it!! I hope it all goes well tomorrow!!!


----------



## starsky (16 October 2009)

LOL I think you know!
All the easier to get foals into (Starsky jumps up and down excitedly)  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Come and visit soon!


----------



## lucie1984 (16 October 2009)

I will give the little dude some time to settle then pop by for a visit! 
Good luck tomorrow I hope it all goes to plan!!


----------



## hunteress (16 October 2009)

undo the pin a the top and then lean the pole towards the back of the trailer there is a hook at the bottom.


----------



## breezing (16 October 2009)

You may find its harder to get back in than take out ,its quite hard to get the angle right when putting the panels back


----------



## Kallibear (17 October 2009)

Not just us who couldn't work it out them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It can be stiff. As said, take the pin out of the top and put it somewhere safe!!!

Pushing the post out can be difficult the first couple of times -just shove it hard from the top, towards the rear ramp. I needed to hit it with a hammer at the very top the first time to knock it out of the holder 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Once it's parallel to the ground the hook at the bottom will slide out easily. Don't lever it at any point - it bends the floor!!

Ditto breezing on putting the panels back in - it's a two person job really as the pins are tiny, need exact lining up (and at an angle) and they're damn heavy!


----------

